# Magix SOS cassettes video pour Mac



## dakar (12 Novembre 2012)

bonjour, rien n'apparait à ce sujet dans la Recherche, donc je pose ma question :
je découvre l'existence de ce convertisseur de Cassettes  Video VHS, qui existe pour nos Mac, et qui doit pouvoir permettre d' enregistrer directement  sur MAC  puis graver sur DVD, nos anciennes VHS, et moi j'en ai des dizaines auxquelles je tiens, et pas moyen de les récupérer. Sauf sur des appareils  combi bien trop compliqués.... Ce périphérique semble facile d'utilisation...
Quelqu'un parmi vous l'a-t-il utilisé ? qu'en pense-t-il ? ça fonctionne bien ? Sur Leopard ou sur Lion ?
merci


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2012)

Perso, je n'ai vu que ça :


> Microsoft® Windows® 8 (32 bits et 64 bits)
> Microsoft® Windows® 7 (32 bits et 64 bits)
> Microsoft® Windows® Vista® (32 bits et 64 bits)
> Microsoft® Windows® XP (32 bits)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2012)

Pour ça, moi, j'utilise une ancienne version de ça (que j'ai depuis longtemps, et qui ne fonctionne que sous Jaguar en ce qui me concerne &#8230; mais j'ai aussi le vieux PowerBook G3 qui va bien avec). À priori les versions plus récentes fonctionnent au moins jusqu'à Snow Leopard d'après ce que je peux lire ici ou là.


----------



## dakar (13 Novembre 2012)

merci à tous les deux, mais je n'ai pas la réponse à ma question... j'espère encore en recevoir une de quelqu'un qui a utilisé cet appareil-là  de transfert de video et pourrait me donner son avis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de regarder leur pub, ben ils enjolivent un poil quand même, hein ! vu la qualité de l'image originale, leurs copies d'écran sont largement exagérées, la qualité de l'image que tu peux récupérer ne peut pas dépasser celle de l'original, et la qualité d'une image VHS n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'ils montrent. tiens, voilà une copie d'écran d'une image récupérée d'une cassette VHS (cassette du commerce, en excellent état au moment de la récupération) :




et une autre, qui vient d'une cassette enregistrée à la télévision :




Comme tu peux voir, on est loin du 1080p, ou même du 420p de la qualité DVD


----------



## dakar (14 Novembre 2012)

Merci Päscal 77 pour les copies d'écran....peux-tu me préciser, stp, si c'est bien avec leur Magix SOS cassettes que tu as pu visionner ensuite  sur ton écran les copies de cassettes d'où tu as tiré ce que tu m'envoies, ou si tu as employé un autre procédé ?  
j'ai trouvé sur Facebok des vidéos concernant ce Magix SOS, qui le décrit, mais aucune  video montrant le résultat...
donc....on peut douter de l'efficacité...
Par hasard connaîtrais -tu un autre moyen valable de récupérer des cassesttes VHS ? j'avais un combi qui a rendu l'âme...après avoir bien travaillé.  Et ça m'embête d'en racheter un...
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2012)

dakar a dit:


> Merci Päscal 77 pour les copies d'écran....peux-tu me préciser, stp, si c'est bien avec leur Magix SOS cassettes que tu as pu visionner ensuite  sur ton écran les copies de cassettes d'où tu as tiré ce que tu m'envoies, ou si tu as employé un autre procédé ?
> j'ai trouvé sur Facebok des vidéos concernant ce Magix SOS, qui le décrit, mais aucune  video montrant le résultat...
> donc....on peut douter de l'efficacité...
> Par hasard connaîtrais -tu un autre moyen valable de récupérer des cassesttes VHS ? j'avais un combi qui a rendu l'âme...après avoir bien travaillé.  Et ça m'embête d'en racheter un...
> merci



Alors non, ça n'est pas avec leur truc que j'ai eu ça, mais avec magix machin, tu n'auras pas mieux, le problème, ça n'est pas le "dispositif de récupération", mais ce qui sort du magnétoscope. Ton magnétoscope sort un signal analogique destiné à un dispositif de restitution analogique, pour voir ce que montre leur pub, il faudrait avoir à la base un signal numérique de bonne qualité, mais partant de cassettes VHS, quel que soit le dispositif utilisé pour la numérisation, tu n'auras pas mieux. Cela dit, mes copies d'écran sont des images fixes, elles font donc plus ressortir les défauts que lorsqu'on visionne la vidéo (je te mets un exemple ici, mais j'ai du réduire l'image pour avoir un fichier de taille raisonnable. L'image sortant de la Playstation 2 a été envoyée directement sur mon dispositif de récupération (Studio DV de Formac) via la prise péritel de la play).

http://ppoc.free.fr/Videos/M3ext.avi

Si tu ne peux pas visualiser directement l'image depuis ton navigateur, fais un clic droit sur le lien et "télécharger le fichier lié" et regarde le avec VLC. chez moi, j'arrive à le visionner avec Safari sous Tiger sur mon iBook G4, mais pas avec Safari sous Snow Leopard depuis mon MBP


----------



## dakar (14 Novembre 2012)

"il faudrait avoir à la base un signal numérique de bonne qualité, mais partant de cassettes VHS, quel que soit le dispositif utilisé pour la numérisation, tu n'auras pas mieux. "
Merci du conseil, Pascal77, tu as raison ça ne serait pas fameux ; ce serait juste l'occasion de revoir des souvenirs...
j'ai ouvert sans problème ta video, en effet pas trop nette.
merci


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2012)

Hmm, pareil, j'ai numérisé des K7 vidéos avec la Fbx, ça choque un peu comme qualité une fois sur un Dvd


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Hmm, pareil, j'ai numérisé des K7 vidéos avec la Fbx, ça choque un peu comme qualité une fois sur un Dvd



Surtout sur les écrans actuels, sachant que l'image d'origine (et les défauts d'origine) sont plus ou moins en 800x600, une fois passé sur un écran 1080p, les défauts subissent le même agrandissement que l'image.

Cela dit, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas le faire, certaines images, on supporte mieux leur mauvaise qualité que leur absence !


----------

